# Personlized plates?



## dndfrank (Mar 18, 2007)

Does anyone have Personlized plates for their EOS? Just had mine approved (EOS) should arrive in a month or so.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (dndfrank)*

MY VW EOS











_Modified by mark_d_drake at 6:49 AM 4-21-2007_


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Personlized plates? (mark_d_drake)*

"07EOS" on a Barbour's Racing Museum Tag. I picked it because it has a checkerboard border on the bottom edge and with a Black car, it looks better than the normal plates. 



_Modified by itsmejerry at 10:55 AM 6-22-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (mark_d_drake)*

My first choices were "SUNLUVR" or "TIN TOP" but they were already taken. Here in Alberta they won't let you register a similar variation either, Third choice was DROPTOP which was also taken so I went with pick number 4. The ladies at the registery weren't sure if it would be approved, but it was.










_Modified by just4fun at 9:42 AM 4-21-2007_


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

I am toying with a few plate ideas...
blau (blue)
sonnig (sunny)
sommer (summer)
windig (windy)
offnen (open)
spass (fun)
sehr gut (very good)
prima (great)
schnell (fast)

German car deserves German words.


_Modified by sethworld at 8:58 AM 4-21-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (sethworld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sethworld* »_I am toying with a few plate ideas...
blau
sonniger tag
sonnig
frischluft
sommer
windig
German car deserves German words.

Translations? For those of us that don't read german.
Kevin


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

sorry... edited with the english


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (dndfrank)*

Thanks guys....
Because of the post, I just spend 90US$ ordering personalised plates for my eos....
I shoul dhave then in 8 weeks.
I really need to stop coming in the forum...


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

I have masonic plates. The letters/numbers isn't personalized, but it has a Masonic symbol and has New Jersey at the top and Freemason at the bottom.
http://www.njfreemasonry.org/


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (pjouvence)*

what did you get?

_Quote, originally posted by *pjouvence* »_Thanks guys....
Because of the post, I just spend 90US$ ordering personalised plates for my eos....
I shoul dhave then in 8 weeks.
I really need to stop coming in the forum...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_I have masonic plates. The letters/numbers isn't personalized, but it has a Masonic symbol and has New Jersey at the top and Freemason at the bottom.
http://www.njfreemasonry.org/

Do freemasons really have a plot to take over the world?
http://www.higherpraise.com/nwo.htm



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 9:18 PM 4-21-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (pjouvence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pjouvence* »_Thanks guys....
Because of the post, I just spend 90US$ ordering personalised plates for my eos....


Sorry 'bout that.... (sort of)
I'm sure you'll enjoy having your Eos personalized. What did you go for??
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
Do freemasons really have a plot to take over the world?


I think you have the Masons confused with Pinky and the Brain.
Kevin


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Personlized plates? (dndfrank)*

No current pics with the plates on, but we have VW RDSTR here.


----------



## domext (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Personlized plates? (dndfrank)*

Mine says "HMSTR4." The new plates showed up on Thursday, so no pics. 
(All of my cars are "hamstermobiles" from a joke my friends and I had about my first car. It had so little power that I swore there was a hamster in a wheel making it go. So when it broke down, I'd say I needed to get a new hamster to fix it.)


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
I think you have the Masons confused with Pinky and the Brain.
Kevin









lmao...you cracked me up good








if we had a plot to take over the world and had found all that treasure, do you think i'd be on here talking with you all about EOSs?


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (sethworld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sethworld* »_I am toying with a few plate ideas...
German car deserves German words.

_Modified by sethworld at 8:58 AM 4-21-2007_

I'm just moving my vanity plate from my previous car. It's my first name and it happens to be German!


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

In the UK the current format for plates is LLNN LLL - where L is a letter and N a number. The number signifies the half of the year of registration. March 2007 saw the number change to 07 whereas it had been 56 before.
Whilst not relevant to the car being an Eos, I do have a personalised plate which I took from my Golf Cabriolet. It has my initials (SN) and those of my wife (CAN). The number is 51 which has confused a few folk as that stands for the period between Sept 1st 2001 and the end of Feb 2002. Still I know it's new and that's all that matters!








Regards, Steve


----------



## pdog (Mar 13, 2007)

UK here also I've got P20 EOS, p for the first initial of my first name and 20eos because mines a 2 litre.








Paul


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Steve_UK)*

So to confirm we have this straight, you are required to retain the registration numbers on a personalized plate, so your plate would be SN51 CAN, in keeping with the format?
That makes creating a personalized plate a bit more of a challenge.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (pdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdog* »_UK here also I've got P20 EOS, p for the first initial of my first name and 20eos because mines a 2 litre.








Paul

Hmmmm... wait a minute... that doesn't follow the format Steve laid out?
Kevin


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (sethworld)*

I got JVE EOS. 
JVE was my last name abreviated code in the company I was working before.


----------



## pdog (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (just4fun)*

The format Steve mentioned is the current style of plates we have in the UK the ones I got are the older format.
Paul


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (pdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdog* »_The format Steve mentioned is the current style of plates we have in the UK the ones I got are the older format.
Paul

Thanks for clarifying
Kevin


----------



## jeffjohnson1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm looking for some really "snappy" or "cool" ideas for a personalized tag (in English) so please keep'em coming. Any good ideas guys and gals???? Help!


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Love the CW*

Candy White is so beautiful!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_


----------



## dndfrank (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (jeffjohnson1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffjohnson1* »_I'm looking for some really "snappy" or "cool" ideas for a personalized tag (in English) so please keep'em coming. Any good ideas guys and gals???? Help!

I wanted EOS my wife wanted HT CONV. My car so I won. Although I do like HT CONV.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Love the CW (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Candy White is so beautiful!!!


Thanks Sean,
I like Silver Essence as well. My personal preference was Silver on Red interior, but, we weren't offered that combo in NAR







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Kevin


----------



## LDQ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (dndfrank)*

I've just managed to get L44 EOS for my Eos when it arrives








L44 was the closest I could get to Lee that didn;t cost a fortune!
Cheers
Lee


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (LDQ)*

mine cos my surname is Needham








Going to put one with my initials on the car soon though


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Personlized plates? (mark_d_drake)*

As opposed to STLNEOS or NTMYEOS?
















_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_MY VW EOS








_Modified by mark_d_drake at 6:49 AM 4-21-2007_


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (owr084)*

I thought about a custom plate, but went with regular instead. 
While looking, I found that someone in Virgina already took "VW EOS." But, there is a UVA plate with a big "V" on the left side, so you could just get that style with "W EOS" on it to get the same effect. It might even help with tickets








A friend had "Audibhn" (a play on Audi and Autobahn) on his sport-wagon, which struck me as clever. I also saw a car down the block with "LUVN 50" on their plate. 
How about "KRYTX ME"?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (Funmobile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Funmobile* »_
How about "KRYTX ME"?

LUBE ME is shorter








SUN GOD S or GRK GOD S ...for a woman?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (flheat)*

And I don't want to see this one go off topic either


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Personlized plates? (mark_d_drake)*

Well - it's not an Eos, but it's the only VW I have:


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Personlized plates? (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_LUBE ME is shorter









... and a better double entendre, too.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
SUN GOD S or GRK GOD S ...for a woman?


I considered GODESS, since the car is technically my wifes' (she better learn to hide the keys better!)
But I decided since most people wouldn't know the origin of EOS, they might take it as arrogance.
Kevin


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (PanEuropean)*

VW 611?
Is 611 the model designation of the Phaeton? I don't quite get it.
BTW, on a trip to Wash DC last week, I saw the first Phaeton I have seen "in the wild" (looked quite stately!)
William


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
I considered GODESS, since the car is technically my wifes' (she better learn to hide the keys better!)
But I decided since most people wouldn't know the origin of EOS, they might take it as arrogance.
Kevin









Isn't that why they call them Vanity Plates?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
Isn't that why they call them Vanity Plates?

Good point Bruce.... But not in keeping with my wife's personality.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

I've had mine on order since I got the car. I waffled back and forth between two. But the one I chose just fit so well for the car and where I live (L.A./Hollywood). Pix will definitely be posted !


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

What do you all think of a custom plate "VW EOS"? or just "EOS"?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (wkc)*

Go for it...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Personlized plates? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_Is 611 the model designation of the Phaeton? 

Hi William:
Correct. Each VW product has an internal engineering designation. For example, a Phaeton is a VW 611, and a Bentley Continental Flying Spur is a BY 611 (almost suggests the two cars might have something in common...







). I don't know what the model designation is for the Eos - these engineering model designations are normally not used in public descriptions of the vehicle.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks! I thought it _might_ be that.
I wanted "TYP 181" or "TYPE 181" for my VW 181 (called The Thing in US models only, which mine is not)
I wasn't able to get that one because the DMV wouldn't issue personalized plates which follow the number/letter patterns for the normal plates (prob so they can stamp the others in sequential runs)
The left-hand drive std Beetle is a 113, 1 (type 1 engine), 1 (body style), 3 (left hand drive sedan). The last digit changed if convertible, or even with a sunroof stock.
Buses were 211 etc
My Ghia is a 143, while the "Type 3 Ghia" or "Razoredge Ghia" is a 343 (if left hand drive)
etc etc etc

_Quote, originally posted by *Funmobile* »_
While looking, I found that someone in Virgina already took "VW EOS." But, there is a UVA plate with a big "V" on the left side, so you could just get that style with "W EOS" on it to get the same effect. It might even help with tickets









David, they probably won't let you get that either.
Here in NC, if you get a special interest group plate, the extra letters are considered part of the full plate number.
For instance, there is a Blue Ridge Parkway plate, which adds a small BP vertically at the end of the other letters. They only allowed 4 or 5 letters max too. If you chose "GHIA" on that plate your registration would say "GHIABP".
OK, so I re-used a personalized plate the day after I got the Eos.
"WV'S VW" -- great because I can transfer it to ANY of my cars








They let us put in spaces or punctutation, but they count it the same as "WVSVW"
For my Ghia, I will look for '67 year of issue tags, since you don't have 
to pay an extra fee (other than buying the old tag once somewhere)
Seth, I'd be really surprised if nobody in GA has taken "SCHNELL" yet, like a BMW owner.
If they haven't, I'd grab it quickly!
William


_Modified by kghia at 10:53 AM 4-27-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Personlized plates? (kghia)*

An Eos is a VW 355. 
Thanks to Sebastian (Theresias) for this little nugget of knowledge.
Michael


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (PanEuropean)*

How about something that link the car (EOS) and the camera (Canon)?
I'm in PA so I can only have 7 (one space or dash allowed but not in the 7 count).
Thought of EOS CANON but it is 8.
Greg
p.s. I'm also an amateur sport photographer with a Canon EOS...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (gdevitry)*

Which one... I have the 20D...


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (mark_d_drake)*

I have a 10D and Mark II N (would love a Mark III but now don't have 5k to drop... dropped into my VW!







)
Lots of glass too:
50mm 1.4
70-200 mm 2.8 IS
100-400 IS
and more. =D
Greg


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (gdevitry)*

I got the 70-200 F2.8 IS and the older (D30 Vintage) 28-70 F2.8 and the piece of plastic junk that came with the Camera


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (mark_d_drake)*

Here are my two current ideas
















Greg
p.s. graphics made from http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (gdevitry)*

I just ordered this yesterday.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

Comments?


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Ordered this the day after I picked up my 3.2. Heh, I know ... it's sooooo L.A.


----------



## joolzh13 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (dndfrank)*

Everyone calls me Joolz so here's my plate


----------



## dndfrank (Mar 18, 2007)

I received mine today.















_Modified by dndfrank at 12:53 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Comments?









OK, I give up, I've looked at this plate a dozen times, and can't quite make the connection on the lettering.
The plate is great looking though.
Kevin


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (just4fun)*

Kevin,
Astraeus is the Greek god of the 4 winds, also the husband of Eos


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Kevin,
Astraeus is the Greek god of the 4 winds, also the husband of Eos









That being clarified... Great Plate!!
Kevin


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Kevin,
Astraeus is the Greek god of the 4 winds, also the husband of Eos









Eos was a bit of a "swinger" She had a fascination for mortal men... many affairs. Even had a fling with Ares, Aphrodite's lover.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (nette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nette* »_
Eos was a bit of a "swinger" She had a fascination for mortal men... many affairs. Even had a fling with Ares, Aphrodite's lover.


That part of the mythology I knew, that's why my first choice for a plate was SUNLUVR. I thought it had a good double meaning. The Eos owner loves the sun, and Eos, goddess of dawn, was a lover.
Unfortunately it was taken.
Kevin


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (dndfrank)*

Here's mine


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (nette)*

Passat: ADANAC4 (read it backwards)
Eos: LES EOS


_Modified by Siriusly at 9:20 PM 5-6-2007_


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

I've always preferred to have license plates that *don't* describe the car - in case i switch cars. I also prefer to get license plates that describe me.
While not an Eos, this is one of *many* personalized license plates i own, and my current one:


----------



## FreddyBear (Jun 6, 2007)

We live in North Carolina and are limited to 8 characters on personalized plates......so I just ordered a personalized plate for our new EOS as follows:
SUNFUN42


----------



## FreddyBear (Jun 6, 2007)

Additional note to my previous post:
So you don't have to spend any time figuring out what the 42 means.....the plate is intended to be read as follows: 
Sun fun for two


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (nette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nette* »_Here's mine









Nette: Did I see your car at the dealer with damage to the right (passenger) side about a month ago?
If so, how was the outcome of the repair?


----------



## misseos (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (dndfrank)*


Val = My name Valerie
111= 11 October my birthday = 11-10 = 111








620$ for this plates ( in Belgium) 















My futur plates=
001-eos








Val


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (dndfrank)*

I have two thoughts goin on - - -
1. *NEED R*
2. *OBEN-OHNE* would need a variation (Topless)


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (SoCalMan)*

SoCalMan,
It wasn't mine at the dealer that was damaged... thankfully.
I sure have seen a lot more Eos lately. Gray, black and white in just the last few days in Huntington Beach
Nette


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (nette)*

Nette 
Did you ever do the trip to the EOS winery ?


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

When I get my car....
I'm going to get a special plate for my car....
Purple Heart
Something like this:










_Modified by Dan_Eos at 11:24 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (Dan_Eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan_Eos* »_When I get my car....
I'm going to get a special plate for my car....
Purple Heart
Something like this:









_Modified by Dan_Eos at 11:24 AM 7-20-2007_

Are you about to return once you *heal enough*
or are you just expecting to get shot?
William


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (mark_d_drake)*

Mark
We haven't made it to the winery yet...I am going to check out the weather...maybe my family will make it up there in the next month. I teach high school and my son is going to be a senior this year... so I just have to get my husband sprung from work
Nette


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
Are you about to return once you *heal enough*
or are you just expecting to get shot?
William








You don't get the PH for stuff that might happen, it's awarded because something has happened and it wasn't anything that needed a lot of recovery time.


_Modified by Dan_Eos at 9:21 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (Dan_Eos)*

Dan
Sorry to hear that you've been wounded in the line of duty and glad that it sounds like you were able to make a speedy recovery. I for one, respect the job that all our military (and in my case 'our' encompasses both sides of the Atlantic) are doing out there and am greatful that I came from a generation that never had to face the likes of Iraq and Afganistan. Keep your head down and stay safe till you can come home and get that EOS your dreaming of
-M


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm...
It is available.
By what % would this increase my chances of getting a speeding ticket?


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Personlized plates? (Dan_Eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan_Eos* »_







You don't get the PH for stuff that might happen, it's awarded because something has happened and it wasn't anything that needed a lot of recovery time.


_I see_- you are already qualified for the Purple Heart by an injury in the line of duty, but not something enough that they would make you go home.
Sorry, I was equating it with it taking you out of duty-- _thankfully_ you didn't need "a lot" of recovery time, although I'm certain that doesn't make it less serious. 
I know that certain plates, inc. the PH plates, have restrictions (like being part of the group/profession/etc), but are the Purple Heart plates numbered by an issuance number of the Purple Heart itself, or is there another reason for "5400"?
William


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Dan
Sorry to hear that you've been wounded in the line of duty and glad that it sounds like you were able to make a speedy recovery. I for one, respect the job that all our military (and in my case 'our' encompasses both sides of the Atlantic) are doing out there and am greatful that I came from a generation that never had to face the likes of Iraq and Afganistan. Keep your head down and stay safe till you can come home and get that EOS your dreaming of
-M

ditto.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (SheilaEOS)*

shouldn't that be








it seems like it is already taken though.
I was thinking maybe a zero instead of the letter O, but it looks like CA doesn't let you use zero at all.
hmm...it is also not available as "3VOOM", which looks good forward too.








nor "3VOOOM"







it looks like a lot of those combinations have been tried
is "3VVOOM" too cryptic? It is still available, and so is "3VVVOM"
William


_Modified by kghia at 12:46 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_

I know that certain plates, inc. the PH plates, have restrictions (like being part of the group/profession/etc), but are the Purple Heart plates numbered by an issuance number of the Purple Heart itself, or is there another reason for "5400"?
William

They are sequential numbers...I did find out that they can be personalized but only the four characters.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (dndfrank)*

I just bought this one: 





_Modified by griffsmom at 10:39 PM 8-19-2007_


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (griffsmom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *griffsmom* »_I just bought this one: 

_Modified by griffsmom at 10:39 PM 8-19-2007_

That is SWEET!


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (griffsmom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *griffsmom* »_I just bought this one: 

_Modified by griffsmom at 10:39 PM 8-19-2007_

That's a good one, nice idea.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Personlized plates? (LuckyInChicago)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here were some others I was kicking around (You can have 7 characters and a half space in CA):
DLIREOS
CUREOS/KUREOS
U4EOS/EU4EOS/UFOREOS
DLSHEOS
FBULEOS
MRVLEOS
GORGEOS
PRSHEOS
RBELEOS
NVEOS


----------

